# how long does it take for bearded dragon eggs to hatch?



## Dragon. (May 23, 2009)

woul like some advce on how long it takes to hatch bearded dragon eggs.


----------



## StreathamReps (Sep 20, 2010)

Depends what temperature you have them on. I had my inc set to '32' but inside it was 34c, and they all hatched between 70 and 80 days.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

I have had them hatch from 80-100 days. just kep an eye on them and as long as they look healthy be patient.


----------

